# Hi Form Hong Kong - American Curl breeder



## JCcurlcomet

Hi everyone,
We are small cattery located in Hong Kong and registered with CFA.
We specialize in Long Hair Amreican Curl
Our cattery name : JCcurlcomet Cattery
Nice to meet you all cat lover in here!


----------



## DesnBaby

It looks like you have some pretty kitties here, too bad the first pic cuts off the body and the second pic I can hardly see :? . I think your site is slow for downloading them and it stopped downloading them and gave up trying. Maybe you can upload the pictures on here for us to see? :wink:


----------



## marie73

Welcome! I checked out your kitties under "Breeding" - they are just adorable! I actually had to google the breed because I had never heard of them. I thought the pictures were too cute to be real! :luv


----------



## melysion

Oh my what absolutely beautiful cats.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitkat

Beautiful cats you have there! Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## JCcurlcomet

share with some pic to all
This is our Venus, my Division Winner in CFA cat show, 
she such a pretty girl


----------



## JCcurlcomet

this is our Neptune


----------



## JCcurlcomet

our other queen Astraea


----------



## Jeanie

Welcome! I'll look at your kitties in the breeding forum. I can't see them here.  I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## hazelnut

I can't see the pictures properly either. They seem to be taking a very long time to load.

Anyway, welcome to the forum! I had never heard of this breed before either, but your cats are absolutely _stunning _


----------



## JCcurlcomet

Oh....so sorry, maybe the host slowed...I upload the photo again, please enjoy!


----------



## kitkat

Venus is georgeous!! I think Twinkie found a new gf :luv


----------



## Jeanie

Oh, my! They're beautiful!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Welcome to you and the beautiful kittys


----------



## hazelnut

JCcurlcomet said:


> Oh....so sorry, maybe the host slowed...I upload the photo again, please enjoy!


Oh, I can see them now! Thanks  

What gorgeous cats! They are all truly beautiful


----------



## Kaia Cat

Welcome  
Your cats are gorgeous !


----------

